# Den Helder/Julianadorp



## suurhusen (31. Oktober 2004)

Moin Boardis,
ist nichts mehr zu hören aus Den Helder und Julianadorp???
Plane für Anfang Dezember einen Trip dorthin.
Wer hat was da gefangen?

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## RoterAdler (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Den Helder/Julianadorp*

Hy,

ich war im Sommer dort ! War sehr schön mein erstes Brandungsangeln !

Habe die Frage aber auch schon mal gestellt weil ich nicht weis was zu dieser Jahreszeit dort abgeht !

Schaue mal HIER

P.S.: Kann Dir aber einen guten Laden in Den Helder empfehlen. Der Dir Vorort auch weiterhilft.


----------



## langelandsklaus (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Den Helder/Julianadorp*

Moin suurhusen,

könntest vielleicht Glück haben und ein paar Dorschen nachstellen. Ich kenne die Wassertemperaturen der Nordsee im Moment nicht, aber am besten in der Dämmerung oder Nachts von den Buhnen aus. Diese sind meistens zu dieser Jahreszeit immer gut mit Anglern besetzt. Am besten habe ich immer um den Tiedenwechsel von Ebbe auf Flut gefangen. das ist zwar nur ein Zeitraum von ca. 60 min. aber es ging ganz gut was.


----------



## Waldi (1. November 2004)

*AW: Den Helder/Julianadorp*

Moin Suurhusen,
Du solltest am besten Johan, der nicht Kaspar heißt, fragen !!!
Gruß Waldi


----------

